# Pre Silencer



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

I know that I can use a Thrust Glasspack but I was wondering if anyone used a
Borla or Magnaflow or any other pre-silencer on their cars that does not stop
exhaust flow? I want to replace my rotting one next week. Or should I just do
a straight pipe.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2002)

You looking to tune the exhaust sound or lesson the noise? Any glass pack or ressenator(spelling?) before the muffler will lesson the noise.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Get a perforated core resonator. They are the least restrictive type.

I always prefer to use the longest resonator I can get as it keeps the noise down a little and keeps the exhaust from sounding buzzy.


----------

